# Whats yer Current style?



## TeaCup (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm kinda going through a pathwork,hemp,boho,with a touch of good ol' rock'n'roll. =] I can throw on a long skirt,some chunky flipflops,a nice tight shirt,and a buttload of hemp jewelry and I'm set.

How bout ya'll?


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm so boring, I always wear jeans (LOVE DKNY Soho Jeans!) and a t-shirt from Old Navy.  It is probably rugby striped or sporty, even though I'm a heifer.  I've been very uncomfortable in pretty much any of my clothes lately since I've gained about 20lbs since last May (graduation from college) and getting engaged over the summer, being depressed over not getting a job, and the Depo I'm on I'm sure isn't helping.  Meh....I'm such a downer!!!  I just wish I could fit into my old, CUTE clothes!!


----------



## DropDeadDarling (Jan 20, 2007)

It's pretty girly/preppy. I like polos/skirts/casual dresses, flip-flops and heels.


----------



## jess98765 (Jan 20, 2007)

gotta love my jeans. but cos its summer in NZ, i'm really into those really cute little shorts and flip flops all the way


----------



## m4dswine (Jan 21, 2007)

Girly goth sort of... Because its winter I tend to ditch my jeans (I wear 3/4 length ones in teh summer) in favour of skirts and woolly tights with my New Rocks.

I just made myself a gorgeous long black skirt with lace and pleats, I love it, I feel great in it. 

My current style is quite Victoriany I think, I'm going to make myself a corset next month.


----------



## medusalox (Jan 21, 2007)

Predominetaly black shirts, with my trusty jeans tucked into a big pair of black boots (either furry and cute boots, or big ass kicker stompy boots). I'm predictable.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 21, 2007)

girly/glam/classic/edgy rockstar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I like to switch it up a lot, I like to go full on glam for going out, girly girl for day/night, classic for day/night or special/nice occasions, and edgy rockstar for everything in between. I love versatility! and, slashes haha ///


----------



## Sti43 (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm going through my goth stage, LOL. Looving black heels, black shirts (lacey ones esp), and dark denim.


----------



## Femme (Jan 22, 2007)

Preppy, with vintage colors like green navy blue, grey, light pink, and whites. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



not anything too bright.


----------



## litlaur (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prinzessin784* 

 
_I've been very uncomfortable in pretty much any of my clothes lately since I've gained about 20lbs since last May (graduation from college) and getting engaged over the summer, being depressed over not getting a job, and the Depo I'm on I'm sure isn't helping._

 
Oh wow...I had almost the exact same story (grad, fruitless job search, engagement, weight gain), except I was going off Depo right around the time I graduated, and it threw my mind and body completely out of whack. Hope things get better for you soon!

I tend to go for a casual yet tailored look, dressed up with accessories.


----------



## Katja (Jan 22, 2007)

*I don't have a set style.  Mood dictates my style, and my mood changes daily.  Therefore, my style is all over the place.  Right now, I predominantly wear 'simple and sleek' for the office.  For casual play, I like jeans or my slouchy brown pants w/ a colorful top.  I like to layer, but not 3 + layers.  Accessories are a must, unless I'm going for simple chic classic, then it's minimal.

Sometimes I like dressing mod, with some funky tights or opaque tights and a vintage (or vintage looking) dress.  I love leg warmers, funky socks, and tights.  I also like dressing glam girl at night, unless I want to look sultry and mysterious, then I opt for darker colors.

My favorite colors for spring 2007 are going to be orange, green, and yellow.  I love those colors, especially if they are sort of pastel, like sherbert.  Greens = <333 all around 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also love eyelet lace, ruffles, and feminity.  And particles of clothing with unique threading or buttons.  But I also like to dress down as well.  I like sporty from time to time.

Things you will not find me in = cowboy boots, hi-rise tapered jeans or pants, ugly denim, 'Hammer' pants 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , clogs. 

*


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katja* 

 
_*I don't have a set style.  Mood dictates my style, and my mood changes daily.  Therefore, my style is all over the place.
*_

 
Me tooooo! Couldn't of said it better!!

But since it's been so cold I'm all about layering!  Boots, scarfs, sweaters, mittins.....burrrrrr lol.


----------



## sallytheragdol (Feb 7, 2007)

A little bit classic, a little bit indie, a little bit hippie, a little bit pin up. An eclectic mix, I know. but I think most people are if it all comes down.


----------



## Pariah (Feb 7, 2007)

I don't know! My lack of style is driving me crazy. I took out a few books from the library today on finding items that go best with your body type, and I'm going from there... I did the goth thing for ~8 years and became very sick of that, then got pregnant, and now 1 year post-pregnancy I'm working out, losing weight, etc., and...no clue what to wear.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Feb 9, 2007)

i just wear what i like 
mostly band shirts // hoodies , tanktops and black pants//dresspants 
boring lol


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 9, 2007)

Currently I'm in a stretchy and warm phase.  I've put on so much weight in the last year it's only stretchy things I have that still fit me.  I expect my weight to start falling again after I've seen the endocrinologist who will be dealing with my thyroid problems next week so it's not worth buying larger clothes.


----------



## Peaches (Feb 12, 2007)

A mix between Ashley Olsen, Christina Aguilera and Rachel Bilson. Casual glam. Well, that's what Im aiming for. I got the casual part down haha. Also known as.. lazy.


----------

